# Large Thymus



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

Had My Total Thyroidectomy (for Papillary Carcinoma) last wednesday and something keeps bothering me. The surgeon said I had the largest Thymus he has ever seen in an adult. He went ahead and took a snip during surgery I guess. He says it came back fine. Does anyone know or have any information on your Thymus being enlarged. Does it have anything to do with my Thyroid Cancer? I have googled and googled and get some vague information but it doesn't seem normal. Seems like Dr wants to blow it off. Any ideas?


----------

